# nach emerge -uaDvN world -- pyhton sachen....

## pieter_parker

hab vorhin ein emerge --sync gefolgt von einem emerge -uaDvN world gemacht

nach dem bauen bei den messages stand dann das hier

```
 * Messages for package dev-lang/python-3.1.2-r3:

 *

 * WARNING!

 * Many Python modules have not been ported yet to Python 3.*.

 * Python 3 has not been activated and Python wrapper is still configured to use Python 2.

 * You can manually activate Python 3.1 using `eselect python set python3.1`.

 * It is recommended to currently have Python wrapper configured to use Python 2.

 * Having Python wrapper configured to use Python 3 is unsupported.

 *

 *

 * ************************************************************************

 *

 * You have just upgraded from an older version of Python.

 * You should run 'python-updater ${options}' to rebuild Python modules.

 *

 * ************************************************************************

 *
```

und ich bin nun etwas unsicher was a. emerge von mir will und b. was ich nun am besten tun sollte

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> You should run 'python-updater

  mehr ist da idR dann erst mal nicht nötig,

also 

```
# python-updater
```

ausführen, es wird dann überprüft für welche schon installierten Pakete neue python Module neu gebaut werden müssen,

die ermittelten Pakete werden dann neu gebaut.

----------

## pieter_parker

die sternchen um die meldung waren rot - richtig rot !

und rot ist nie eine gut farbe (verkehrsampeln z.b.)

und dann auch noch sterne die rot sind ....

```
python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.6

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.6

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 * No packages need to be reinstalled.
```

oke, dann war das wohl alles...

----------

## Necoro

Die Meldung soll dir sagen, dass nun zwar Python 3 installiert ist, du aber eine Python 2 Version als "Hauptversion" setzen sollst, da es nur wenige Module gibt, die Python3 unterstützen.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie setze ich eine phyton 2 hauptversion ?

----------

## Necoro

eselect python ... also zB eselect python set python2.6

----------

